# Restoring steering wheel



## Mark4VR6 (Dec 27, 2003)

Like the title says, my MK4 GTi 3 spoke wheel has the patent wearing off the the leather on the top front of the wheel, it's raw leather now. Is there a way to restore the patent (the smooth shiny coating) myself or does it have to be done professionally if it can be done at all? I'd appreciate any help b/c I'd like to keep the factory whell and I don't want to have to buy a new one if I can help it. Thanks


----------



## Mark4VR6 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Restoring steering wheel (Mark4VR6)*

Anyone???


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Here is where I am having my VWMS wheel re-leathered @ about $225 http://www.aglausa.com 800.780.4500


----------

